#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-01
<on3_g> listo
<neosergio> lo primero que tienes que ver es quien lo reporta
<neosergio> lo estas viendo
<neosergio> opened by...
<neosergio> y sale el correo electronico en lugar del nombre
<neosergio> eso significa que no esta registrado
<on3_g> yeah
<neosergio> y muy probable que lo haya rellenado al azar
<neosergio> o mal
<on3_g> ok
<neosergio> luego te tienes que fijar que es lo que estaba haciendo al momento de fallar
<on3_g> listo
<neosergio> dice esto: Importanto Favoritos desde bookmark.htm de Internet Explorer 6
<neosergio> entonces tratas de reproducir el bug
<on3_g> ello
<neosergio> pero en este caso es por gusto, ya que es bookmark.htm osea es un htm
<on3_g> ok
<neosergio> que es simple etiquetado
<neosergio> luego ves que tiene freebsd
<neosergio> en los datos lineas abajo
<neosergio> en algunos casos te puede servir este dato
<on3_g> ya ok
<neosergio> pero hasta ahi no hay datos importantes
<on3_g> a que te refieres con "simple etiquetado"¿
<neosergio> luego de ello dice: debugging symbols no found
<neosergio> osea que tampoco nos da datos
<neosergio> baja hasta encontrar las palabras en color rojo
<on3_g> ya pero acuerdate que windows tiene por caracteristica agregar su propio estandar a todo lo que hace, osea que por ahi quiza el epi no reconocio parte del código del htm desde el cual se pretendia exportar
<on3_g> o perdon importar
<neosergio> entonces no es error de la aplicacion
<neosergio> es error del que genero el documento
<on3_g> muy probablemente
<on3_g> pero tendriamos que tener el documento para poder determinarlo
<on3_g> osea hay que pedirselo
<neosergio> luego no nos da datos importantes
<neosergio> y hay muchos simbolos perdidos
<neosergio> pero como no tiene cuenta y ademas tiene 1 punto
<neosergio> es probable que no conteste
<neosergio> entonces yo lo cerraria como bad stacktrace
<neosergio> porque no nos da datos importantes
<on3_g> a que se refiere 1 punto"¿
<neosergio> ganas puntos de acuerdo a tu participacion con los bugs
<on3_g> ahh ok
<neosergio> 1 punto quiere decir que no haces contribuciones
<neosergio> y encima no esta registrado
<on3_g> pero igual no deja de ser un bug que puede volver a suceder y en especial con gente que migra de windows a linux
<neosergio> osea que es casi seguro que no te conteste si le pides que te envie
<on3_g> o en este caso freebsd
<neosergio> pero no esta bien el stacktrace
<on3_g> ok entiendo, el stacktrace que significa¿
<neosergio> por lo tanto se debe poner que esta mal el stactrace y se le sugiere que instale algunas herramientas para generar un stacktrace que si de datos importante
<neosergio> el stacktrace es lo que estas viendo, el historial de lo que paso
<on3_g> wait "Stack" trace o "Back" trace¿
<neosergio> stacktrace
<on3_g> ok
<neosergio> luego de todo
<on3_g> lo cierro entonces
<neosergio> hay una casilla de comentarios
<neosergio> entonces le das un clic a la opcion bad_stacktrace
<neosergio> y te aparecera un mensaje predefinido
<neosergio> y luego guardas los cambios
<neosergio> te sale
<neosergio> ?
<neosergio> lo explique bien diegoe?
<neosergio> creo que me olvide del dup finder. fuck
<neosergio> al siguiente bug
<diegoe> a ver espera
<diegoe> neosergio: sí se pueden importar favoritos a epiphany con un .html/.htm
<diegoe> así es como mozilla exporta sus favoritos
<diegoe> hay un formato "estándar" para eso
<diegoe> :P
<diegoe> pero igual el reporte no sirve porque no hay símbolos
<neosergio> si yo iba a eso
<neosergio> no se como genera iexplorer esa vaina
<neosergio> y no tengo como probarlo
<neosergio> como decia on3_g podria ser un error de iexplorer
<neosergio> entonces a la mier..
<on3_g> yo me inclino más a eso
<on3_g> como lo cierro entonces¿
<neosergio> como bad_stacktrace a mi sugerencia
<neosergio> no hay simbolos que nos den datos importantes
<neosergio> que dices diegoe?
<diegoe> igual es un bad stacktrace porque no hay símbolos
<diegoe> pero no porque sea un html de explorer hay q descartarlo
<diegoe> puede ser un html bien formado pero el parser de epiphany tiene un crash
<diegoe> osea el html de explorer causa el crash
<on3_g> eso mesmo decia yo papay
<on3_g> aer deciciones que se hace en ese caso teach me
<diegoe> igual no sirve el reporte
<diegoe> no hay símbolos
<on3_g> ok
<diegoe> pero el motivo por el que no sirve no es porque sea de IE
<diegoe> es porque no hay símbolos
<on3_g> ok
<on3_g> diegoe: como cierro el bug entonces (si es que hay que hacerlo)
<neosergio> on3_g: ves que hay una caja donde poner comentarios debajo del stacktrace?
<on3_g> Additional Comments
<on3_g> ¿
<neosergio> sip
<on3_g> ok
<neosergio> debajo de esa caja hay varios enlaces los ves?
<on3_g> sip
<neosergio> el cuarto dice...
<on3_g> Status¿
<neosergio> aer te mando un screenshot, de repente no tienes permiso
<on3_g> ahh quiza
<diegoe> es q no tiene permisos de triager
<on3_g> no no tengo permisoss
<on3_g> ya fui
<on3_g> donde solicito¿
<diegoe> espera ahorita te pido
<diegoe> con qué correo es tu cuenta
<on3_g> ok thxs
<neosergio> el muki es la voz
<on3_g> asi esh
<neosergio> te acabo de mandar un screenshot
<neosergio> dale tu correo al muki, con el cual te registraste
<on3_g> ya sabe
<on3_g> cemual
<neosergio> ahi te mande el screenshot recibiste?
<on3_g> <er
<on3_g> ahh ok
<on3_g> weno asi no se ve
<on3_g> tu que bug estas cerrando¿
<neosergio> es el mismo
<neosergio> no estoy cerrando
<on3_g> q estas haciendo¿
<neosergio> es para que veas lo mismo que yo veo
<neosergio> ese bug no lo estoy cerrando
<neosergio> sino otros
<on3_g> a eso me refiero
<diegoe> on3_g: qué correo usas en tu cuenta
<diegoe> sigo esperando~
<on3_g> que bugs estas cerrando
<on3_g> cemual puse
<on3_g> cemual@gmail.com
<diegoe> on3_g: logueate de nuevo
<diegoe> y ponle un nombre real a tu cuenta
<diegoe> pon tu nick entre paréntesis si quieres, pero tu cuenta tiene q tener un nombre real
<on3_g> mi cuenta ya tenia un nombre real desde que me inscribi
<on3_g> On3_g
<on3_g> weno ya actualice
<on3_g> mi cuenta
<on3_g> ahora el bug
<on3_g> cambio el estatus a "incomplete" por la falta de simbolos no¿
<neosergio> sip
<on3_g> algo adicional que se tenga que hacer¿
<neosergio> nop guardas los cambios
<on3_g> ah pero espera se puede especificar que hacen falta los stacktraces
<on3_g> no seria mejor eso a cerrarlo¿
<neosergio> por eso se cierra como incompleto
<neosergio> abajo encontraras cuando ya le pongas bad_stacktrace
<neosergio> una opcion que dice
<neosergio> resolve bug. changing resolution to
<neosergio> incomplete debe estar especificado, ya que se pone automaticamente al poner en comentarios bad_stacktrace
<on3_g> ya ok entonces primero pongo bad_stacktrace en los comments
<on3_g> weno ya se puso los del stack trace y lo del incompleto, voy a cerrar el bug
<neosergio> listo
<neosergio> luego save changes
<neosergio> ya esta
<on3_g> ok listo
<on3_g> ya vengo
<neosergio> :)
<diegoe> wii
<diegoe> parche!
<diegoe> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=518538
<diegoe> on3_g: q bug es el q has cambiado?
<neosergio> diegoe:
<neosergio> on3_g: ha estado viendo este http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550071
<diegoe> sí ya lo ví
<diegoe> tá bien
<on3_g> si ese mismo
<on3_g> ahora voy a ver el 550119
<diegoe> <andre> diegoe, tell César Muñoz Albitres that he can be proud to have his first bug triaged. i love him now
<on3_g> jajajaja
<diegoe> alemán loco
<on3_g> ello
<on3_g> well quien me ayuda con este nuevo bug (ahora si tiene simbolos)
<on3_g> que tengo que revisar aqui¿
<neosergio> aer
<neosergio> me falto decirte algo
<neosergio> on3_g:
<neosergio> era sobre buscar duplicados
<on3_g> ok aer suelta
<neosergio> en la parte superior
<neosergio> luego del titulo del bug
<neosergio> hay tres enlaces
<neosergio> uno de ellos dice simple dup finder
<neosergio> lo  encontraste
<on3_g> aer
<on3_g> ok
<neosergio> eso sirve para encontrar stacktrace parecidos
<neosergio> de manera que puedes cerrar un bug como duplicado
<neosergio> lo que tienes que buscar es coincidencias, con las palabras en color rojo
<neosergio> yo cerraria el bug como bad_stacktrace
<neosergio> porque tampoco hay informacion relevante
<neosergio> a mi parecer
<neosergio> que dices diegoe
<on3_g> carajo quiero aprender algo más hoy :-(
<on3_g> jejejjee
<neosergio> hay que buscar alguno que tenga mas datos
<neosergio> para ver como hacer, ahi tambien me falta que el muki me entrene
<on3_g> neosergio pero en que basas el bad stacktrace en este caso¿
<diegoe> url
<on3_g> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=550119
<on3_g> veo que hay mensajes que dicen "no symbol table info avaible" en eso te basas neosergio¿
<diegoe> se fue a la mierda mientras actualizaban el sistema
<diegoe> o algo
<diegoe> igual no tiene símbolos
<diegoe> puedes cerrarlo como bad stacktrace porque no hay detalles
<diegoe> el trace tiene puros ?? y cosas q no son específicas
<on3_g> uhhmm ok
<on3_g> y si esta repetido¿
<on3_g> o solo lo cierro¿
<diegoe> no puede estar repetido si no sabes cuál es :L)
<diegoe> si no tiene símbolos no se puede identificar
<on3_g> ok
<on3_g> lo cierro
<on3_g> consulta el mensaje: The next bug in your list is bug 550130
<on3_g> se origina en base a algo especifico¿
<on3_g> o solo se sigue el orden de la lista¿
<diegoe> a la lista de donde llegaste al primer bug q abriste
<on3_g> ahh ok
<diegoe> http://live.gnome.org/Bugsquad
<diegoe> en triaging aids
<diegoe> ahí hay varias ideas q es bueno q leas
<diegoe> para q tengas más claras las cosas
<on3_g> i got it
<on3_g> usu en la UPC estan poniendo las pilas para el pyweek
<neosergio> on3_g: yo basaba por no tiene simbolos
<neosergio> y como no hay mas datos
<diegoe> pyweek dónde
<diegoe> falta para eso
<on3_g> ok neosergio
<diegoe> neosergio: has hecho triaging hoy? estoy haciendo un post
<on3_g> pyweek es un concurso donde se tiene que desarrollar un juego en python desde cero y en una sola semana
<on3_g> hay un pata que se ha inscrito y quiere ver si alguien más en la comunidad se quiere unir
<neosergio> si diegoe
<diegoe> pyweek es en marzo
<diegoe> ah no
<diegoe> pa setiembre usu
<neosergio> estoy haciendo triaging de evince
<diegoe> a mí me gustaría jugar este mes
<diegoe> en marzo me inscribí pero no hice nada
<diegoe> quise pero no avancé mucho
<on3_g> uhhmm
<on3_g> inscribete pexs
<on3_g> te paso el mail del pata si quieres
<on3_g> o quiza lo conoces se llama marco carranza
<diegoe> no lo conozco
<on3_g> te paso el contacto¿
<neosergio> go muki on pyweek
<diegoe> on3_g: neosergio: zong
<on3_g> zong¿
<brillantejcoh> las neosergio
<neosergio> que tal brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> q novelas neosergio , donde tas
<neosergio> en hyo
<brillantejcoh> en la inconstrastable?
<neosergio> me quede con las ganas de viajar
<neosergio> los pasajes subieron en un 100%
<neosergio> y se jodio todo
<brillantejcoh> ha , por fiestas
<neosergio> si ps
<neosergio> y tu que tal brillantejcoh
<brillantejcoh> aqui esperando la llegada de mi reinita :)
<brillantejcoh> mi bebe
<neosergio> :)
<brillantejcoh> cuenta regresiva :)
<diegoe> brillantejcoh: no me digas q andas con gisela
<diegoe> omg
<diegoe> BUENA CAMPEON
<brillantejcoh> no ps diegoe
<brillantejcoh> jajajaaaaaaaaaaa
<brillantejcoh> new geek in tumbes
<brillantejcoh> y gente  como toman lo de el gobierno regional de lambayeq
<brillantejcoh> debe ser lo mas resaltante en este año en cuanto a politica en peru frente a FS
<neosergio> aun no acaba el año
<neosergio> :)
<brillantejcoh> ha ps falta el reload de OOo-peru
<brillantejcoh> :P
<diegoe> gn0
<diegoe> neosergio ahora está asimilado como gnomo
<brillantejcoh> :)
<brillantejcoh> wenaaa
<neosergio> :)
<brillantejcoh> diegoe: sembrando semilla  . . . .
<neosergio> OOo-Peru va lento, pero esta vez si creo que va seguro
<neosergio> hay solidez
<neosergio> tantas veces la hemos jodido, que ahora ya estamos entrenados
<brillantejcoh> me parece q la gente de essalud ya esta migrando anivel nacional
<brillantejcoh> weno , por lo menos ya los doctores saben q es un odt
<neosergio> estandarizacion :)
<neosergio> urgente, necesaria, importante
<neosergio> soy fuga
<neosergio> bye
<viperhoot> saludos
<nxvl> \o/
<viperhoot> alguien ha usado Empathy ?
<nxvl> o/
<nxvl> yo lo uso
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> es kewl
<viperhoot> acabo de leer que soporta chat de voz con google talk
<viperhoot> nxvl, cierto ?
<nxvl> yep
<nxvl> es kewl
<nxvl> he visto a diego hacer video conferencias con empathy y jabber
<viperhoot> ahh si ?
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> habrá que darle una revisada
<viperhoot> aer aer
<viperhoot> a instalar
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> y en estabilidad ?
<viperhoot> supongo que bien no ?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> msn no sirve
<nxvl> pero jabber perfecto
<viperhoot> suficiente con eso
<nxvl> yo tengo mis google talks y jabber ahi
<viperhoot> no sabia que ya habia una solucion para la voz por gtalk
<viperhoot> tanto tiempo buscando algo.. y ni enterado de empathy
<diegoe> diego es cool
<viperhoot> no sirve
<viperhoot> haha
<viperhoot> no conecta
<diegoe> user error
<diegoe> NOTGNOME
<nxvl> viperhoot: tienes telephaty-gobber installado?
<viperhoot> 1. Empathy
<viperhoot> 2. telepathy-gabble
<viperhoot> 3. telepathy-mission-control
<viperhoot> 4. telepathy-stream-engine
<viperhoot> todos ellos
<nxvl> err
<viperhoot> voy por ese que me dices
<nxvl> telepathy gabble
<viperhoot> cierto no hay ese
<viperhoot> q raro que me suelte error
<viperhoot> servidor, puerto... todo bine
<viperhoot> bien
<viperhoot> voy a hacerlo como jabber
<viperhoot> no atraca
<diegoe> debe ser el if (user->id == 'viperhoot') return FAIL;
<viperhoot> ni dice que pasa =/
<viperhoot> la cuenta de gmail si funciona bien
<viperhoot> pero alguna de jabber, por nada
<viperhoot> carajo que no funciona tampoco con google apps >:[
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-02
<Manuel15> hola, me recomiendan un juego fps
<xander21c> de q tipo??
<xander21c> Manuel15; mira esto te puede ayudar http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php
<Manuel15> ok gracias
<Manuel15> esos son fps??
<xander21c> fps??
<Manuel15> si como counter strike, assaultcube
<xander21c> supongo q debe haber la verdad no soy muy fan de los juegos
<xander21c> aca ta la lista FPS http://gaming.gwos.org/doku.php/games:fps#first_person_shooter
<Manuel15> ok gracias la voy a revisar
<Manuel15> talves encuentre alguno bueno
<xander21c> no olvides recomendarlo a la lista o al foro
<Manuel15> ok
<josedark> hola  alguien en linea??
<fmaq> alguien sabe que tonteria es esa que a #ubuntu-es solo se puede entrar si se es invitado?
<almacen> hola
<almacen> alguien en linea?
<brillantejcoh> Oo!
<CALPE> HOLAA
<CALPE> alguien en linea?
<redrebel> hola
<bonkiman> hola
<bonkiman> mi ubuntu no reproduce ningun sonido
<bonkiman> cuando abro mi reproductor
<Genelyk> amm
<bonkiman> avanza la musica pero no suena nada
<Genelyk> codecs?
<Genelyk> q reproductor
<bonkiman> ya estan instalados
<Genelyk>  q version de ubuntu
<bonkiman> 8.04
<Genelyk> q tipo de musica
<Genelyk> 32 o 64 ?
<bonkiman> mp2
<bonkiman> mp3
<Genelyk> q version de 32 o 64 bits?
<bonkiman> pero se oye lo de ieternet
<bonkiman> 64
<bonkiman> uso rimtbox
<Genelyk> 64 uhmm
<Genelyk> sale algun error ?
<bonkiman> no salen errores
<bonkiman> solo no suena
<bonkiman> osea bro youtube y si se oye
<bonkiman> pero mi musica no suiena
<bonkiman> hey
<bonkiman> !"
<Genelyk> PLOP
<Genelyk> me kede dormido
<Genelyk> jejeje
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-03
<xander21c> Holas
<nxvl> xander21c: oe, hable con ivan
<nxvl> me mando un mail ahora
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> dice que esta de vago
<nxvl> que no esta chambeando
<nxvl> y que sigue viviendo en boston
<nxvl> la proxima semana que tengo que ir por alla le voa decir para salir a hueviar
<xander21c> chevere
<xander21c> se da el lujo de estar de vago
<xander21c> Cuanta gente alguien cuentese algo
<elarhg> hola a todos
<elarhg> Solcitud de ayuda
<elarhg> problemas con virtualbox
<viperhoot> no puedo compilar un fuquin plugin para pidgin xS
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hahaha pq?
<viperhoot> supongo que es por la versión de pidgin que uso: la 2.5.1
<viperhoot> y el plugin que quiero solo acepta 2.0 a +
<viperhoot> hahahah
<RoAkSoAx> ya pe si es 2.0a+
<RoAkSoAx> el + indica que puede ser utilizado desde la 2.0
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, hay una manera de forzarlo ? y q no haga la comprobacion de la versión??? en teoria debe funcionar igual
<viperhoot> ./configure --force o algo asi ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero porqué no compila?? que error?? no te faltará alguna libreria o algo?
<viperhoot> checking for PIDGIN... configure: error:
<viperhoot> *** Pidgin 2.0+ is required to build MusicTracker; please make sure you have the
<viperhoot> *** Pidgin development files installed. The latest version of Pidgin is always
<viperhoot> *** available at http://pidgin.im/.
<viperhoot> osea... quiere que tenga la ultima de pidgin para que funcione hehe
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, instala este: pidgin-dev
<viperhoot> no pe, lo que he hecho es actualizar mi pidgin... la versión de ubuntu es la 2.0 creo
<viperhoot> he bajado los paquetes de la 2.5.1 desde getdeb
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ese error te sale pq al parecer no tienes las librerias de desarrollo de pidgin
<viperhoot> crees ?
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, claro, siempre que compilas desde source necesitas librerias de desarrolo
<viperhoot> hmmm
<RoAkSoAx> porque osea, no tienes build-depends cuando compilas desde source
<RoAkSoAx> y tu tienes ke bajar manualmente todas las dependencias e instalarlas
<viperhoot> nose xq creo que instalando ese pidgin-dev no encajaria con la versión que tengo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, prueba nom
<RoAkSoAx> noma*
<RoAkSoAx> no pierdes nada intentando
<viperhoot> ok
<RoAkSoAx> y sino funcionan con esas, te las descargas de la página de pidgin y instalas desde source esas lirberias y ya
<viperhoot> estoy en esas
<viperhoot> configurando...
<viperhoot> bien !
<viperhoot> aunq ahora jode por dependencias hahaha
<viperhoot> ahi veo luego.. el hambre gana
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, vez tienes ke instalr todas las dependecias y bla ba bla
<viperhoot> ahora parece q solo es eso
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> al menos con el nuevo pidgin ya charlo en modo desconectado :D
<viperhoot> en fin.. ahi nos leemos
<RoAkSoAx> ciao
<omarenm> Hola a todos
<omarenm> Tengo un problema con el Grub
<omarenm> No me deja conectar más discos duros a mi PC
<ratasxy> editalo omarenm
<Genelyk> jaja
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> ya probaste con el supergrub o  recuperar grub con el cd live?
<omarenm> Sí, pero no ha funcionado, el problema que tengo es que cuando conecto un nuevo disco duro, el Grub me da error 17
<omarenm> En cuanto quito el nuevo DD funciona perfectamente
<Genelyk> pero as probado
<Genelyk> los dos metodos ?
<Genelyk> como pones el disco nuevo como master o esclavo  o cable select?
<omarenm> El disco duro funciona perfectamente en cualquier otra máquina. Los dos discos actuales son SATA y el que estoy tratando de añadir es IDE
<Genelyk> -.-
<Genelyk> nadie dijo q el disco estubiera mal
<Genelyk> te digo el orden de los discos
<Genelyk> me acuerdo q la p13  primero son los IDE luego viene los SATA
<omarenm> Entonces siempre que añada un disco, me toca con el Live CD, añadirlo manualmente y cuando lo quite otra vez entrar con el live cd a quitarlo?
<Genelyk> na na na
<Genelyk> tienes un cd live a la mano ?
<omarenm> Verás, yo me la paso reparando computadores, necesito estar conectando y conectando DDS a cada rato y ahora me pasa que cada que conecto un dd adicional, no funciona el grub. Sí, tengo uno
<Genelyk> inicia el  live,  postea tu  fdisk -l
<Genelyk> y tu grub
<Genelyk> para ver donde esta el 17
<Genelyk> creoq 17 es cuando no encuentra laparticion
<omarenm> Sí, supuestamente pero el nuevo DD sí tiene una :S
<omarenm> El problema es que ahorita mismo no puedo reiniciar la máquina :S
<Genelyk> si
<Genelyk> pero ayudaria  mucho saber tu tipo de particiones y tu grub
<Genelyk> yo tenia algo similar , solo q eran 2 ides y  un sata
<omarenm> Ok, por ahora me interesa resolver las siguientes dudas, más tarde podría intentar hacer lo del live cd de nuevo: Qué edición tendría que hacer? Añadir manualmente el DD que voy a conectar? Si es así, cuando ya no lo vaya a añadir, me tocaría removerlo? Tendría que repetir el proceso cada que conecte un DD adicional?
<Genelyk> no
<Genelyk> solo  para agrregar , pero cuando lo sakes, solo te saldrau n error pero igual cargara,
<Genelyk> debes saber q no es lo mismo un IDE q un USB
<omarenm> Ok, lo que pasa es que hasta ahora no había hecho esto teniendo el ubuntu, mi máquina de laborar se dañó y me está tocando hacerlo desde mi máquina personal.  No entendi el comentario sobre lo del USB.
<omarenm> La otra cosa es que el grub está instalado en el dd del xp y no en el del linux, es posible cambiar eso?
<P3L|C4N0> omarenm, si con el propio CD de XP
<P3L|C4N0> la documentacion de como hacerlo en CD de
<P3L|C4N0> XP esta en internet
<omarenm> Eso lo eliminaría del dd del xp, pero luego cómo lo paso para la del ubuntu?
<Genelyk> con el cd live de ubuntu
<Genelyk> eso pa eliminar del dd de xp
<Genelyk> creo es    fix MBR  luego fixboot
<omarenm> Y luego con el live cd puedo instalar un nuevo grub en el dd de ubuntu? perfecto. Con eso mi dd del xp podría bootear sin el grub si lo llevo a otro lado
<Genelyk> en teoria
<omarenm> Si, claro
<Genelyk> si donde esta ubuntu es master
<Genelyk> y xp escalvo
<Genelyk> esclavo
<nxvl> XP es calvo \o/
<Genelyk> <<<                                                                psicofxp.com
<Genelyk>    REFRESH(2 sec): http://www.psicofxp.com/usrlogin.php
<Genelyk>    #psicofxp.com psicofxp.com RSS Feed
<Genelyk>                             Redireccionando...
<Genelyk>           Bienvenido, genelyk.
<Genelyk>          Da clic aqu i tu navegador no te redirige automtcamente
<Genelyk> Intrucciones: Utilice las flechas para moverse, '?' para obtener ayuda, 'q' par
<Genelyk>   Teclas: Arriba y Abajo para mover. Derecha para seguir un vínculo; Izquier
<Genelyk> como puedo dar clic si lynx no tiene soporte pa mouse
<Genelyk> xD
<omarenm> Gracias por la ayuda, saludos
<ratasxy> HOLA
<viperhoot> hola ratasxy
<viperhoot> hehehe
<viperhoot> que de nuevas ?
<ratasxy> pucha estoy desde win2
<ratasxy> lo que pasa es que ubuntu no detecta
<ratasxy> mi encore ENLWI-G2
<viperhoot> eso es
<viperhoot> tarjeta de red ?
<ratasxy> si inalambrica
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> aer
<viperhoot> ratasxy, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/79351 aqui te dan posibles soluciones
<ratasxy> gracias
<ratasxy> no tenia esos problemas con mi dlink
<viperhoot> es más, hay drivers especificos para linux :D http://www.encore-usa.com/product_download.php?region=us&bid=3&pgid=83_11&pid=285
<viperhoot> ratasxy, siempre depende de marca/modelo
<ratasxy> sip
<ratasxy> viperhoot, este domingo va a ver reunion?
<viperhoot> no estoy seguro
<viperhoot> pero creo que ya deberia haber una
<viperhoot> nxvl, P3L|C4N0 que opinan ?
<viperhoot> fue masomenos mala idea eso de "hasta cuando tengamos varios puntos"
<viperhoot> se ha enfriado la participación
<P3L|C4N0> ein?
<viperhoot> P3L|C4N0, las reuniones domingueras
<ratasxy> si, ya ni ganas de entrar al chat
<P3L|C4N0> es cierto
<viperhoot> pienso que debemos retomarlas
<viperhoot> ratasxy, si pe, por mi normal
<viperhoot> aer que dicen los demás
<ratasxy> claro, asi q pucha pero los demas estaran dispuestos
<viperhoot> nose, luego les mando un mail y vemos como queda
<ratasxy> ya ps
<P3L|C4N0> viperhoot, envia la invitacion a ver que dicen los demás
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> en un toke y mando
<P3L|C4N0> ;)
 * P3L|C4N0 viendo portatiles Dell con Ubuntu (precio de regalo)
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> cuanto ?
<P3L|C4N0> desde S/. 1759 a más (inc IGV)
<P3L|C4N0> al parecer DELL ya te lo pone en casa (cosa que haces pocos meses aún no hacía)
<viperhoot> siendo del propio dell creo que el precio va muy bien
<viperhoot> pero ni un ferro tengo por ahora hahah
<viperhoot> P3L|C4N0, que tienda ?
<P3L|C4N0> la propia DELL
<P3L|C4N0> sin intermediarios
<viperhoot> a todo el perú ?
<P3L|C4N0> www.dell.com (Selecciona Perú)
<viperhoot> ahh manya
<P3L|C4N0> honestamente tú sabes que usualmente los precios se consideran hasta Lima (pero el flete al resto del País no es mucho)
<viperhoot> si es asi.. bravazo
<viperhoot> al menos supongo que no demasiado
<viperhoot> pero .. entons como vienen y te lo ponen en casa ?
<viperhoot> será solo lima
<nxvl> viperhoot: este domingo no creo que pueda
<nxvl> viperhoot: no estoy seguro a que hora llague a lexington ni si va a haber internet en el hotel :S
<viperhoot> nxvl, muy de improvisto, podriamos hacerlo desde le próximo
<P3L|C4N0> viperhoot, como te digo si estás en provincia te lo mandaran con cargo a destino desde Lima
<P3L|C4N0> domingo 14
<viperhoot> eso es mas probable... aunque que viaje sola y sin saber como lo recibo no me arriesgo.. mejor recogerla en lima nomás
<nxvl> si, normal, yo regreso a lima el proximo sabado en la mañana
<nxvl> osea que el domingo si estoy aca fijo
<viperhoot> P3L|C4N0,  claro.. siempre y cuando tuviera al menos 1000 ferros :D
<P3L|C4N0> viperhoot, rompe el chanchito
<viperhoot> nxvl, ya bacan, coordino luego con todos para empezar denuevo
<P3L|C4N0> o asalta un minero de Cax
<nxvl> ok
<viperhoot> P3L|C4N0, ya murio hace una semana
<nxvl> me fui
<viperhoot> nxvl, ok
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> pero no voy a descartar una compra de esas pronto...
<viperhoot> una dell asi casi vale como un iphone haha
<P3L|C4N0> ja ja ja
<P3L|C4N0> en realidad el iphone es solo para lucirse
<viperhoot> pero ni creas... un navegador en tu mano es recontra util
<viperhoot> lo demás hmmm es un ipod y un celular
<viperhoot> oe pucha, con todo lo que quiero sale 5,141 hahaha
<viperhoot> ya se me fueron las ganas
<viperhoot> bueno.. ahi regreso luego
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-04
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, ke de nuevas loka
<viperhoot> apla
<viperhoot> oe
<viperhoot> tabamos diciendo para volver a las reuniones domingueras
<viperhoot> ya solo faltaba que te enteres tu y xander
<viperhoot> como que no fue buena idea eso de "hasta que hayan temas para discutir"
<viperhoot> se han enfriado las actividades
<viperhoot> pelicano y nxvl dicen que normal
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe, justo les iba a decir eso yo también
<viperhoot> empezariamos de este al otro domingo
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, lo que yo pensaba es que al menos 1 vez al mes
<RoAkSoAx> nos reunamos
<viperhoot> una o dos.. casi casi como antes
<viperhoot> aunque sea pa hueviar haha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, claro pero si cambiamos hasta que haya temas pa discutir
<RoAkSoAx> mejor 1 por mes
<viperhoot> entonces normal contigo ?
<RoAkSoAx> y ya
<RoAkSoAx> pa ir evaluando
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si yoni normal
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> fuera de eso.. todo igual
<viperhoot> en la mañan logré hacer funcionar ese complemento
<viperhoot> yo de huevas no vi que en los repositorios existe ese plugin en paquete deb: sudo apt-get install pidgin-musictracker hahaha
<viperhoot> lo bueno es que ya va bien :)
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, plopp
<viperhoot> a veces pasa
 * RoAkSoAx slaps viperhoot in the face, throw him to the ground and kicks his ass
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<viperhoot> es que no encontraba info por ninguna parte... y toodo se resumia a compilar
<viperhoot> hahahaa basura
<viperhoot> tons... ni pensar en un .deb era impensable haha
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, pero siempre pe debes buscar: apt-cache search pidgin | grep music
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<viperhoot> eso
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si pe siemper busca
<viperhoot> :D
<viperhoot> por lo demás todo igual
<viperhoot> ahi ta
<viperhoot> justo llega xander21c
<viperhoot> xander21c, que dices si volvemos a las reuniones domingueras ?
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> de hecho esta por preguntar eso
<viperhoot> hahaha todo el mundo lo extraña
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, kreo q todos tabamos extrañando eso
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, y ke fue del evento en piura?
<viperhoot> todos dijeron que si y podriamos empezar en 2 domingos
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, nada nadita
<viperhoot> capaz y lee su mail una vez a la semana
<ratasxy> viperhoot, creo que todos quieren las reuniones devuelta
<viperhoot> yep
<viperhoot> :)
<ratasxy> yo creo que deberiamos organizar un evento en arequipa
<ratasxy> a mi hermana es productora de un programa de tv en arequipa
<viperhoot> por mi normal hehe
<ratasxy> y me ha dicho que nos puede dar un espacio de 5 minutos
<ratasxy> que tal los 5 minutos del ubunteroo
<viperhoot> 5 minutos ?
<viperhoot> hmmm
<xander21c> me parece genial. creo q debemos proyectar una imagen de que Lima no es el centro del universo
<viperhoot> podrían hacerse pequeños cortos
<ratasxy> que opinans viperhoot
<viperhoot> de que la idea es bueno, no hay duda. pero no estoy seguro de qué se puede hacer en ese tiempo
<xander21c> habria que ver que mensaje se puede enviar en 5 minutos
<viperhoot> pequeños tips talves
<viperhoot> pero de que puede funcionar.. seguro que si
<ratasxy> viperhoot, el programa se ve en lima y en miami atraves de surtv
<ratasxy> por directv
<viperhoot> hahaahha
<viperhoot> por sur tv ?
<viperhoot> estaría bravazo
<viperhoot> no será telesur ?
<ratasxy> si, pequeños cortos con trucos y mas y lo podemos ampliar atravez de la web
<viperhoot> ya pe
<viperhoot> aunque no se me ocurre que se podria hacer en 5 min
<ratasxy> no c muy bien pero se que es un canal donde dan los mejores programas del peru la ventana indiccreta, etc
<ratasxy> pero en arequipa es por tv unsa
<ratasxy> que tal en el primero como pedir los cds de ubuntu y la instalacion
<nxvl> viperhoot: se pueden hcaer tutorial ultra especificos de cosas chiquitas, se la cosa mejora nos daran mas tiempo
<viperhoot> corto, sencillo y especifico...
<viperhoot> hmmm y creamos nuestro canal en youtube de paso xD
<ratasxy> claro
<viperhoot> ya pe
<ratasxy> por que antes habia un programa de una hora llamado cursor pero
<viperhoot> que tal si tomamos como orden la estructura de doc.ubuntu-es explicando cada cosa ?
<ratasxy> el que lo hacia se aburiio
<viperhoot> ratasxy, la cosa es hacerlo entretenido :D
<ratasxy> pero creo que tendriamos que pònerle un nombre chvr
<viperhoot> también, pero.. el programa
<ratasxy> que nombre le pondrias nxvl, viperhoot
<ratasxy> xander21c
<viperhoot> eso me pica de saber como planearlo
<ratasxy> esta bien
<viperhoot> el circulo por ejemplo :P
<genelyk2> por alguna extraña razon
<genelyk2>  no puedo entrar con mi cuenta
<genelyk2> :S
<genelyk2> normal
<viperhoot> genelyk2, mala clave ?? sesion abierta en otro sitio ?¿
<genelyk2> no creo
<genelyk2> no uso clave
<viperhoot> ratasxy, voy a averiguar una probable estructura..
<genelyk2> sesion en otro sitio , soy el unico q usa
<viperhoot> ratasxy, pero que opinas?? seria tutoriales a las finales ¿?
<viperhoot> genelyk2,  nick registrado/ocupado ?
<viperhoot> hehe
<genelyk2> y el firefox raroo
<Genelyk1> amama
<ratasxy_> pucha se callo mi conexion inalambrica
<Genelyk1> ahor aentro
<ratasxy_> que tal cosas como usra una maquina virtual
<Genelyk1> no ay nada q una reiniciada para arreglar todo
<viperhoot> ratasxy, partir de lo más básico primero
<viperhoot> ratasxy, aunque por aqui anda RoAkSoAx que seguro te puede ayudar en persona :P
<ratasxy_> como instalar ubuntu bajar sus isos o pedir el dvd
<viperhoot> ejem
<ratasxy> pucha pero necesitamos un nombre y su entrada
<Genelyk1> pedir dvd
<Genelyk1> jejeje
<Genelyk1> xD!
<ratasxy> pedir el cd de instalacion por shipit
<Genelyk1> pero te daran el 8.04
<Genelyk1> ya tamos en el  8.04.1
<Genelyk1> y cuando llege ya abra salido el  8.04.2
<viperhoot> ratasxy, está para pensar un nombre que llame
<ratasxy> no para el programa de tv
<xander21c> creo q podemos poner en la agenda de la proxima reunión lo de el segmento de tv
<viperhoot> ratasxy, a mi me interesa saber como transmitir
<viperhoot> ahi luego hago un borrador y lo paso por la lista
<viperhoot> xander21c, claro, mejor
<ratasxy> si
<xander21c> aun asi podemos lanzar ideas en un borrador
<Genelyk1> van hacer un video de tv ,   q aparesca dogman  ese señor q se visitio de astronauta  pa presentar linux
<ratasxy> lo unico hacemos entretodos el progrma y yo lo quemo en dvd para que lo pasen viperhoot
<ratasxy> pero tambien es buena idea lo del canal de ubuntu
<viperhoot> hahaha
<xander21c> cuando es la proxima reunion
<viperhoot> ratasxy,  también... yo de edición de video... poco
<viperhoot> xander21c, se supone que de este al otro domingo
<ratasxy> con niels amstrong depaso jajaja
<viperhoot> hehehe
<Genelyk1> xD1
<ratasxy> yo se editar videos pero en win2 con premier y vegas viperhoot
<viperhoot> hay una aplicación que se llama kino y que masomenos convence
<viperhoot> voy a probarla a ver que tal va
<Genelyk1> Vegas xD!
<Genelyk1> si mi amiga tiene ese , la version 7 , jajaja me pase 15 min  buscando su crack
<viperhoot> oe manya
<viperhoot> ya salen las demás ciudades en google maps
<Genelyk1> q  demas ciudades
<Genelyk1> cuales no salian ?
<viperhoot> antes salia solo lima
<viperhoot> la guia de calles
<Genelyk1> a si
<viperhoot> hahaha y ya encontré un error de calle
<viperhoot> o mejor dicho, de lugar
<Genelyk1> :O
<Genelyk> aka ta mnas calientito
<nxvl> Genelyk: es MadDog plz!
<nxvl> Genelyk: y se vistio de astronauta para burlarse de sabdfl
<Genelyk> xD!
<nxvl> a.k.a papi mark
<Genelyk> taba mas bonito dogman , por su bigotito
<ratasxy> viperhoot quien creara el canal en youtube
<viperhoot> cualquiera
<viperhoot> pero primero .. algo ya hecho :)
<ratasxy> ya
<ratasxy> bits buenas noches mañana teno examen de matematicas en el colegio
<Genelyk> ??
<viperhoot> ratasxy, nos leemos ;)
<ratasxy> bye
<xander21c> viperhoot: lo d piura ya fue cierto??
<viperhoot> xander21c, no respondieron nunca
<xander21c> .P
<Genelyk> nso vemos
<Genelyk> xD!
<brillantejcoh> las amis,   http://marketing.openoffice.org/3.0/featurelistbeta.html
<brillantejcoh> :)
<xander21c> estara chevere el ooo3
<brillantejcoh> :)
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, hola man, desde que hora es el SFD?
<xander21c> aun esta por ser definido sera desde las 10, lo usual
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, oks, pq facil pa esa fecha espero estar en lima ahora si :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<xander21c> si se concreta de apareces??
<diegoe> xander21c: para cuándo es q quieres hacer el sfd
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, pues este mes de cabeza tengo ek estar en Lima pero todavia no se fechas
 * diegoe leyó pero no leyó
<RoAkSoAx> diegoe, 20 set? lol :P
<xander21c> diegoes es  sept. 20
<diegoe> xander21c: por qué el p.o. es escolares?
<xander21c> es uno de los p.o
<diegoe> pero por qué escolares
<xander21c> se me acurrio
<diegoe> uhm, difícil q vayan :p
<xander21c> esta medio con fiebre, xq siempre vemos las caras
<diegoe> jaja
<diegoe> xander21c: bueno, comienza por elegir local o por elegir forma
<diegoe> yo no haría talleres
<elarhg> hola
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, yo creo que consigamonos una aplicación para hacer webminars y por ahi hacemos los talleres de vez en cuando
<RoAkSoAx> elarhg, hola
<diegoe> de hecho yo quizá me inclinaría por un evento clásico de charlas, porque lo de los stands me parece q disiparía a la gente
<diegoe> no se quedarían mucho rato
<elarhg> cual es el tema
<xander21c> todo esto esta a debate :)
<diegoe> mi sugerencia es no más de 3 horas de charlas de 30', y después hackeo informal y bofs
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, necesitamos reunión
<xander21c> dependiendo del local, neosergio comento algo de un local , aun esta por verse
<RoAkSoAx> diegoe, pienso lo mismo
<diegoe> con 1 auditorio y fácil 2 salones estaría bien, casi cualquier univ o insti nos puede dar eso
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx: claro, los convocare para el domingo
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, yanto
<diegoe> neosergio está lejos
<diegoe> toda oferta de neosergio está a 8 horas en bus :p
<diegoe> xander21c: fácil 4 charlas de 30' repartidas en 3 horas, y luego bofs
<xander21c> claro, algo facil de digerir para los newbies (sin van) sino cheleamos los de siempre :P
<diegoe> siempre van newbies
<diegoe> es ubuntu
<diegoe> osea~~
<diegoe> no sé en qué roca has estado viviendo estos años broder
<xander21c> son los efectos de multiples panadol antigripal
<xander21c> y no es un evento de ubuntu :P , la idea es q lo hagan todos la comunidades q se apunten
<xander21c> xq es software freedom day
<diegoe> cuidado con "convocar a las comunidades"
<diegoe> eso es FAIL
<diegoe> :-)
<diegoe> creo q podría ser en la urp
<xander21c> why?
<diegoe> hay q rogarle a kenny q nos haga caso no más
<diegoe> ah no espera, ahí internet no funca
<diegoe> bueno en ningún lado funca internet
<xander21c> la urp ya fue, xq estan construyendo un edifiurp y esta lleno de materiales de contruccion y obrerups
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, te acuerdas ese software que estuvimos viendo pa conferencing y e-learning?
<diegoe> edificiurp
<diegoe> hahahaha
<diegoe> uhm
<diegoe> cibertec tiene su auditorio venido a menos
<Ju4npE1> o.O
<diegoe> el proyector funciona con macumba, nunca tienen pila los micrófonos y buena suerte con lo demás
<diegoe> además el itnernet está dead
<xander21c> diegoe: quien lo diria con la pinta q tiene su edificio
<diegoe> hehe pinta no más
<diegoe> para variar nada funca
<diegoe> puede ser en la upc
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx: Dokeos
<diegoe> nunca hemos hecho nada ahí
<diegoe> para q bootstrapeen gnuupc
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, thanks
<RoAkSoAx> me wa a jatear
<RoAkSoAx> ciaofas
<diegoe> oe pero el 20 no es la semana universitaria?
<diegoe> no hay reventones y eso?
<diegoe> ah no pero FAIL, a la upc no entra ni con tanque
<diegoe> pero q a la pucp :D
<diegoe> en la biblioteca nacional?
<Ju4npE1> que va a haber diegoe?
<diegoe> xander21c quiere hacer un evento el 20
<xander21c> diegoe, q tal son los eventos de la manchita de la pucp?
<diegoe> ZZZZZZ
<diegoe> :)
<diegoe> es difícil entrar a la pucp
<diegoe> me hincha las boloñas cada vez q voy
<diegoe> te presumen delincuente siempre
<xander21c> hummm mejor no opino :P
<xander21c> pucha entonces q me diran a mi ;:)
<diegoe> broder tú eres políticamente incorrecto para pasar por el outpost de seguridad q tienen
<diegoe> en fin
<diegoe> biblioteca!
<diegoe> hay puro evento cojudo
<diegoe> y el internet como q funciona más o menos
<Ju4npE1> asha un evento
<diegoe> carajo no hay lugar para estas cosas
<diegoe> pdm
<Ju4npE1> y que no hay local pasable
<diegoe> :(
<Ju4npE1> hehe
<diegoe> xander21c: oe SFD en una pollería
<diegoe> a la foc
 * Ju4npE1 recien lee mail de SFD
<Ju4npE1> mejor  un lugar de comida norteña :D
<xander21c> diegoe: McDonalds con muñequitos de kung fu Panda y El Chavo
<diegoe> sí!
<xander21c> diegoe: le decimos a nxvl q pague
<diegoe> está con plata
<alemcito> holas xander
<alemcito> holas nxvl
<alemcito> oigan e visto el correo del software freedom day y seria interesante que le manden un correo a santiago invitando a la comunidad cosolig a participar en este evento
<alemcito> ...
<xander21c>  alemcito: si le comente, pero esta algo ocupado con lo del FESOLI, a ver si se anima, capaz comentale algo por alli
<alemcito> ah ya xeeeere p yo le aviso XD
<xander21c> alemcito: lo mande a medio planeta, de hecho ya lo vio :)
<alemcito> jojojojo debe de ser no lo e visto XD mañana seguro lo veo XD
<xander21c> bueno a dormir
<alemcito> nos vemos
<alemcito> ciao
<mib_w6y7ld> a
<mib_w6y7ld> estan?
<xander21c> Holas
<brayan> hola a todos
<brayan> necesitoo el instalador  de ubuntu
<mib_vxguyh> Ola gente ubuntera
<mib_vxguyh> hay alguien vivo ?
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> q nuevas ﻿mib_vxguyh
<mib_vxguyh> hola ke tal
<mib_vxguyh> pues buneo tengo una dudita no si si me solucionas
<mib_vxguyh> akabo de descargar el iso de ubunto
<xander21c> a ver si te puedeo ayudar
<xander21c> ok
<mib_vxguyh> me faltan unas 5 megas
<mib_vxguyh> dime ejecuto el iso
<mib_vxguyh> o lo tengo ke grabar n un CD
<xander21c> el iso es una imagen del cd, debes grabarlo al cd.
<xander21c> puede usarlo como iso si lo ejecutas en una maquina virtual
<xander21c> este es un buen grabador libre para windows http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<xander21c> ﻿mib_vxguyh:
<mib_vxguyh> muchas gracias...
<mib_vxguyh> dime
<mib_vxguyh> ya akabo la descarga voy a grabar el CD y a correr el ubuntu..
<mib_vxguyh> por cierto soy de chimbote
<diegoe> xander21c: oe el broder tenía 5 radios mega
<diegoe> le hubieras pedido patrocinio
<diegoe> </chicha>
<xander21c> diegoe??
<diegoe> dijo q le faltaban unas 5 megas
<diegoe> jeje
<diegoe> q buena
<diegoe> :P
<xander21c> :P
<xander21c> ﻿RoAkSoAx: http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop-inspiron-9?cs=19&s=dhs&ref=homepg
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, tan bien
<RoAkSoAx> pero prefiero una lap
<RoAkSoAx> ahahah
<redrebel> solo soporta un disco duro hasta 16GB
<RoAkSoAx> pero poca ram
<redrebel> max de 1GB
<redrebel> parace ser que quiere competir con el xo laptop
<redrebel> no dice cuanto pesa
<RoAkSoAx> si dice
<RoAkSoAx> en tech specs
<RoAkSoAx> Weight: Starting weight of 2.28 lbs. (1.035 kg)4(8.9" display, 4 cell battery). Weights will vary depending on configurations and manufacturing variability.
<redrebel> esta mejor que el laptop que tenia
<redrebel> uno de 17"
<RoAkSoAx> yo quiero una laptop de 14"
<redrebel> 14" es decente
<RoAkSoAx> redrebel, si yo tengo una de 15.4" pero es muy pesada
<RoAkSoAx> necesito una de 14"
<Calpe> hola
<ratasxy> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-05
<viperhoot> nxvl, ?
<genelyk> plop
<xander21c> Holas
<P3L|C4N0> xander21c, por cierto ya te avanze un poco la edicion del wiki en http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<xander21c> en q sección xq yo cree esto
<xander21c> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/teams/ubuntu-pe
<P3L|C4N0> me refiero a la seccion de paises
<P3L|C4N0> echale un vistazo y mejoralo
<P3L|C4N0> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/teams/centralandsouthamerica/Peru
<xander21c> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/teams/centralandsouthamerica/Peru,
<xander21c> creo que debemos convocar al irc a los interesados, aunque se me hace que estamos bastantes atrasados con esto
<xander21c> me da la impresion que se desea hacer un tema tipo flisol
<P3L|C4N0> la organizacion de flisol la conozco desde su primera edicion
<P3L|C4N0> y tiene una mejor estructuracion
<xander21c> ﻿P3L|C4N0 , nxvl : les parece que envie un mail solicitando a los interesados a entrar al irc el domingo y asi decidir entre todos y ver que recursos tenemos
<P3L|C4N0> software freedom day en Perú, en un inicio lo tomó el Grupo de Tacna Somos Libres
<P3L|C4N0> sin ninguna invitacion y/o Coordinacion con el resto de LUG o Grupos de Software Libre del resto del País
<P3L|C4N0> lo cierto es que "Somos Libres" lo representa una sola persona
<xander21c> me leiste la mente
<xander21c> por eso mande el mail  a ver que respuesta tenia
<P3L|C4N0> escamente otra persona que no sea esa, habla del tal grupo... me refiero a Daniel Yucra (en APESOL le decimos YUCA)
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<xander21c> jajja
<xander21c> igual convocare a una reunión, xq expositores hay un monton :)
<xander21c> neosergio me escribo comentandome sobre un local , estoy esperando su respuesta
<xander21c> x ultimo lo converitimos en una competencia de cheleo libre :P
<alemcito> holas
<alemcito> alguien sabe que cosa es sqlite book??
 * xander21c nos leemos luego
<dk> hola que tal
<dk> disculpen alguien me puede ayudar?
<alemcito> k
<ubuntu_new_user> hola
<ubuntu_new_user> si alguien me pudiera dar unos consejitos se lo agradeceria
<ubuntu_new_user> alguien con un poco de tiempo?
<alemcito> ke fue
<ubuntu_new_user> mira
<ubuntu_new_user> tengo 1 maquina con 128 ram PIII
<ubuntu_new_user> estaba con XP pero es una mazamorra
<alemcito> seh
<alemcito>  windpows es un agzo
<ubuntu_new_user> le quiero instalar xubuntu
<ubuntu_new_user> ya que duice que esa maquina puede
<alemcito> mejor instalale una distro mas ligra
<ubuntu_new_user> soportar ese tipo de linux y lo aconsejan porque ahi dicen seria mejor
<ubuntu_new_user> bueno, segun loque lei
<ubuntu_new_user> como cual por ejemplo
<ubuntu_new_user> la verdad que recien estoy informandome para instalar
<ubuntu_new_user> linux
<ubuntu_new_user> asi como dice ne mi nick
<ubuntu_new_user> soy new
<ubuntu_new_user> :D
<alemcito> mmmm
<alemcito> xk no le instalas una minidistro a esa compu
<alemcito> instalale el damn small linux
<alemcito> XD
<ubuntu_new_user> pregunta
<ubuntu_new_user> open office corre
<ubuntu_new_user> en small linux?
<ubuntu_new_user> lo que pasa es que la maquina es de mis soobrinos
<ubuntu_new_user> y quisiera que de todas maneras la usen para el colegio y esas cosas
<ubuntu_new_user> y se vayan metiendo de apocos
<ubuntu_new_user> y yo con ellos obviamente
<alemcito> si pero tiene que tener mas capacidad
<ubuntu_new_user> lo pregunto porque a veces la impresora esta mal por ejemplo y segun lei un poco openoffice puede grabar archivos compatibles
<ubuntu_new_user> con windows que obviamente es loq ue mas usan en las cabinas
<ubuntu_new_user> mas que nada para mandar a imprimir trabajos y esas cosas
<ubuntu_new_user> poejemplo esa maquina con 256 la puede hacer?
<ubuntu_new_user> o es el fierro en general que se necesita mejorar?
<LocoPro> Hola amigos
<LocoPro> hola
<cequera> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar, tengo problemas con la tarjeta grafica de mi equipo
<cequera> pues no me permite ver el escritorio de ubuntu, me precenta unas rayas blancas en toda la pantalla
<cequera> que puedo hacer?
<ecubuntu> cequera, no soy muy bueno para lo de las tarjetas
<ecubuntu> pero que modelo es tu video card
<cequera> mira viene integrada en la tarjeta madre el modelo es  EMAXP4M900-M2
<cequera> el monitor es de cristal liquido
<ecubuntu> que marca cequera
<cequera> mira la marca no viene, ya la anduve buscando por todos lados, lo unico que trae
<cequera> es el modelo
<ecubuntu> es una laptop verdad?
<cequera> no es una pc de escritorio alaska
<angelblade> Hola me anda saliendo esto -->  http://rafb.net/p/FQkxfv49.html
<P3L|C4N0> angelblade, le sugiero borrar el caché de APT
<angelblade> clean???
<P3L|C4N0> ~$ sudo aptitude clean
<angelblade> ya o hice
<angelblade> ya lo hecho varias veces y siempre el mismo resultado
<angelblade> hasat probe bajarlo a mano en base a lo que tira apt-get --print-uris y nada lo mismo
<angelblade> probe un "sudo dpkg --force-all -i .......deb " con cada deb que pone en la cache y sale error --install :S
<P3L|C4N0> por alguna razón no desempaqueta correctamente los deb
<P3L|C4N0> lo dice textualmente → dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/apturl_0.2.6ubuntu1~hardy1_all.deb (--unpack):
<angelblade> aja
<P3L|C4N0> angelblade, despues del clean hiciste el update?
<P3L|C4N0> que version de Ubuntu tienes 32 o 64?
<angelblade> si..claro
<angelblade> 32 bits
<P3L|C4N0> yo nunca tengo problemas con aptitude
 * angelblade suspira...esperará respuesta pronto....
<Limperik2008> hola saben donde va hacer el softwarefreedomday
<viperhoot> Limperik2008, aun se está definiendo
<viperhoot> pero se anunciará con tiempo
<Limperik2008> a chevere y una semana antes podremos saber donde sera?
<viperhoot> descuida ;)
<Limperik2008> en la pagina web lo estarian publicando
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> pero aun necesitamos gente voluntaria
<Limperik2008> chevere
<viperhoot> se planea, se confirma, y se avisa
<Limperik2008> para que trabajos por ejemplo
<viperhoot> ehmm
<viperhoot> aun nose
<viperhoot> xander21c seguro que si
<viperhoot> en la lista de correos hay un hilo sobre ello
<Limperik2008> instalaciones, o instalaciones en WINE para programas XP
<Limperik2008> instalaciones de progtramas en UBUNTU como el MSN, etc
<viperhoot> voluntarios para todo de seguro
<viperhoot> suscribete a la lista, o mandale un mail a xander para q te explique todo lo que se necesita
<niko> hola
<viperhoot> hola niko
<Limperik2008> chevere y cual es su correo de xander21c
<niko> necesito ayuda con la configuracion IP de Hardy
<viperhoot> xander21c en ubuntu-pe  punto com
<viperhoot> niko, cual es el problema en si ?
<niko> no tengo una IP creo?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-06
<viperhoot> hmmm
<viperhoot> revisa las configuraciones de red
<viperhoot> talves la tienes desactivada
<niko> ya las revise no tengo una IP y no se como asignar una
<viperhoot> Sistema/Administración/Red
<viperhoot> desde ahi puedes hacer todas las modificaciones que necesites
<niko> si pero k IP puedo aignarle y cual puerta de enlace no se
<viperhoot> depende de cada quien
<viperhoot> aunque comunmente la ip puede ser 192.168.1.algo
<viperhoot> la puerta de enlace 192.168.1.1
<viperhoot> si lo quieres para conectarte a internet por un modem de speedy, por lo general son asi
<viperhoot> claro.. depende de cada quién
<ratasxy__> hola
<ratasxy> hola
<bonkiman> hola muchachos
<bonkiman> tengo un problema
<viperhoot> hola bonkiman
<viperhoot> que será ?
<bonkiman> no puedo oir los videos de youtube
<bonkiman> :S
<viperhoot> hmmm seguro por cómo se ha configurado tu versión de flash
<viperhoot> deja veo
<bonkiman> nose pero normalmente
<bonkiman> se escuchan
<bonkiman> bueno
<bonkiman> desde esta ultima vez  qinstale
<bonkiman> qe fue ayer no habia intentado
<bonkiman> pero
<bonkiman> ahora que veo no se oyen
<viperhoot> es algo que ha varios les pasa
<viperhoot> revisa aqui: http://tuxlink.wordpress.com/2008/04/27/optimizar-flash-player-en-ubuntu-hardy-heron/
<viperhoot> parece que hay un bug con un paquete llamado: nsplugin wrapper , ahi te dan ese mismo paquete pero ya corregido
<viperhoot> sigue los pasos que alli te indican
<bonkiman> ok
<bonkiman> kien me ayuda
<bonkiman> no puedo oir nada de youtube
<bonkiman> estan?
<bonkiman> parece q no
<bonkiman> :S
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-07
<MagicFab> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-sv/2008-September/000113.html
<mact> salduso que tal
<hobus> Saludos
<hobus> alguien en  la sala?
<ratasxy> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-01
<redrebel> join #linuxperu
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-02
<soulse> las
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-03
<hollman> buenas noches, todos cordialmente invitados a clase en #ubuntu-co-classroom - Cómo y donde buscar información, cómo editar/crear contenido y práctica: crear su propia página de perfil wiki  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Classrooms/
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-04
<nxvl_> RoAkSoAx: yas vas 3 +1's
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl_, si pues :):D solo falta uno.. ojala sea pronto :)
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl_, ahora a aplicar por trabajos... lol hahah
<RoAkSoAx> s/por/a
<xander21c> Holas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-05
<Ddiods> buenas..
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-06
<bardtronix> hola a todos
<bardtronix> bye con todos
<uscamayta> hola a todos
<Genelyk> q eso
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk>  Ola
<uscamayta> conoces alguna distribucion peruana
<uscamayta> distribucion Gnu/Linux peruana
<Genelyk> XD
#ubuntu-pe 2010-09-07
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl: pong
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-05
<Genelyk> mmmmmm
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-06
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, si uds usan Google+ me gustaría tenerlos en un círculo: https://plus.google.com/114619363129305552577/
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-07
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-08
<xander21c> Holas
<Ddiods> Buenas
<xander21c> Buenas noches
<xander21c> a todos lo asistentes incluidos los bots  :)
<xander21c> creo q debemos empezar
<xander21c> En esta primera reunión debemos definir los parametros basicos del evento
<xander21c> fecha, lugar, temas & expositores
<xander21c> Ocelot sale el 13 de Octubre la fecha tentativa del evento deberia ser el Sabado 15
<xander21c> ECOO!!!!
<xander21c> hola Ddiods
<Ddiods> Buenas perdón por la demora
<Ddiods> Unos minutos tarde jeje
<xander21c> no te preocupes :P
<xander21c> mira el log y riete un rato
<Ddiods> Estoy desde mi cel, llegando a casa lo reviso, que acordaron?
<xander21c> nada
<xander21c> sigo esperando
<xander21c> :P
<Ddiods> Buenas?
<Ddiods> algun humano?
 * SergioMeneses saluda con la mano a los presentes \o
<Ddiods> Buenas
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tarde a todos
<mariax> buenas tardes a todos
<mariax> disculpen las molestias  no se si puedo pedir su orientacion,he instalado ubuntu LTS  a mi portatil compaq presario CQ56-204
<mariax> todo estuvo bien,pero no me detecta el sonido,eso que baje el plugin mp3 y reproduce la cancion,
<mariax> subi el volumen,pero igual sigue igual,no se cual podria ser el problema
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-09
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-10
<zworker> que ha gente
<zworker> per?
<zworker> que tal
#ubuntu-pe 2011-09-11
<cfoch_> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-03
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo listo para el anuncio?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje hola!
<SergioMeneses> mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> se actualizo el firefox y me borro el historial :S
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<JoseeAntonioR> raro, yo todavia tengo el mio
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: http://youtu.be/pNkaadp5wI0
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> gatos
<JoseeAntonioR> <3
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, roaksoax http://newrelic.com/developers
 * JoseeAntonioR se registra para el polo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje
<JoseeAntonioR> muy bueno el video
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
 * JoseeAntonioR instala...
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y q tal ese fin de semana?
<JoseeAntonioR> todo tranquilo, el viernes sali
<JoseeAntonioR> despues, esperando resultados
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: yay, consegui el polo! :D
<JoseeAntonioR> y no hice nada :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cual polo?
<JoseeAntonioR> el de new relic, estan regalando polos que dicen Data Nerd
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> no me fije
<SergioMeneses> dejeme miro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se registro y participo por las camisas
<SergioMeneses> segun veo
<JoseeAntonioR> si, una vez instala el cliente en un servidor cualquiera le mandan el codigo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ^
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<sergio-movil> Hola
<sergio-movil> JoseeAntonioR: como vas
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lavando los platos luego de hacer salsa blanca con fideos
<sergio-movil> Ando probando el irc en mi cel
<sergio-movil> Eso eso
<sergio-movil> :)
<dhernando> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-04
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, uds en onair usan alguna configuracion especial o algo asi? o solo activan el onair y listo?
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> como sale :P
<JoseeAntonioR> por que?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jeje ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y uds que requisitos tienen para las sesiones en onair?
<JoseeAntonioR> a que se refiere con requisitos?
<SergioMeneses> pues si... quien puede dar una sesion o q se necesita?
<JoseeAntonioR> contactar al equipo, y coincidir con el horario de uno de ellos
<JoseeAntonioR> para que puedan correr la sesion
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente
<JoseeAntonioR> repito, por que la curiosidad? :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por saber ;) puesto q ya activaron el onair de classroom-es pero no se si ellos le hicieron algo especial
<JoseeAntonioR> que dice?
<JoseeAntonioR> no nos han avisado nada!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no, no, no D:
<Serghio> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, avisado de que?
<JoseeAntonioR> ni si quiera sabemos si el proyecto seguira en pie! D:
<SergioMeneses> cual proyecto?
<SergioMeneses> me perdi
<JoseeAntonioR> onair
 * SergioMeneses lee el log
<JoseeAntonioR> Serghio: hola :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: estamos en un debate de que hacer con el proyecto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero eso no el proyecto
<SergioMeneses> xD
<Serghio> que tal saludos con todos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: una vez que termine el ciclo, se podra empezar onair en otros idiomas/equipos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero eso es una funcionalidad usable por cualquiera no?
<SergioMeneses> Serghio, hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: por cualquiera mediante el onair "oficial"
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaa
<SergioMeneses> no no decia "ubuntu-onair"
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces?
<Serghio> buenas acabo de ver la web y me parecio correcto el entrar
<Serghio> :D
<SergioMeneses> ubutnu-classroom-es tiene una cuenta de gmail asociada
<SergioMeneses> y pues esa cuenta es el onair q le digo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: link?
 * JoseeAntonioR ya no entiende nada.
<JoseeAntonioR> Serghio: genial! de donde eres? :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> Serghio, bienvenido!
<Serghio> JoseeAntonioR de Chiclayo
<Serghio> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Serghio: oh, genial!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues habilitarle onair a la cuenta de classroom-es en gmail
<SergioMeneses> eso es a lo q me refiero
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: para hacer streams? no, no lo hagan todavia, en el proximo uds definiremos que se hara con el onair
<SergioMeneses> algo que han armado en ese proyecto
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que sigue en pie, o nada
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy eso si no me parece
<SergioMeneses> ya que es una herramienta que se puede usar
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: claro, pero hay muchas cosas de por medio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y si un loco decide usarlo?
<SergioMeneses> no veo el contexto
<JoseeAntonioR> es que, todo lo que es classroom es IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> el classroom project es IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> el onair tiene un monton de contradicciones dentro del proyecto mismo, este ciclo es nuestro ciclo de prueba
<Zurf> para descargar la ultima version la descarga no da?
<JoseeAntonioR> por el momento, pareciera que todo es respuesta positiva del publico y del equipo, pero todavia tenemos que definir que se hara con los equipos externos
<SergioMeneses> Zurf, la ultima version de ubuntu, necsitas un url?
<JoseeAntonioR> ubuntu.com/download
<Zurf> si SergioMeneses , JoseeAntonioR ese Link no corre
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso no me cuadra
<Zurf> Page not found
<Zurf> Sorry, we couldn't find the page you were looking for
<Zurf> You can use the search box above to find what you need. Or you can make a fresh start at the Ubuntu home page.
<Zurf> Still can't find what you're looking for? Get in touch today.
<SergioMeneses> Zurf, mira http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/
<Zurf> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> esa es la version en desarrollo, todavia no usar si es que se quiere un sistema estable
<Zurf> uhmm uhmm entonces seguire con la antigua
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: si, es un tema bien complicado, pero sin pruebas no se puede hacer nada, tenemos que estar 100% seguros de que todo va a ir bien
<SergioMeneses> Zurf, bajala y la pruebas
<SergioMeneses> no hay rollo
<SergioMeneses> si lo otro no funciona
<Zurf> a ver !
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pues q te digo... es una restriccion rara
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo se, pero esto es algo mas propenso a errores, son live streams
<JoseeAntonioR> video live streams
<JoseeAntonioR> Zurf: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ tiene la version estable
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, siempre lo seran, por teoria de redes son los frames mas propensos a fallos
<SergioMeneses> ademas del ancho de banda extra
<Zurf> ok JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: por eso estamos ya buscando soluciones a esas cosas, por el mismo hecho de que sean google hangouts ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> todo esta bien encaminado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo q si no creo q puedan limitar es el uso que los locos le den
<JoseeAntonioR> queda ya menos de la mitad del ciclo, tambien
<SergioMeneses> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es que no se puede tener por locos, se puede tener localizado por idiomas
<JoseeAntonioR> en caso de lo que es ubuntu-es on air, se tendria que ver que hacer
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero si ubuntu-pe quiere dar una charla de packing
<JoseeAntonioR> son muchos locos hablando español, y un canal para cada uno seria tener todo disperso (lo que exactamente no se quiere)
<SergioMeneses> no no
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces?
<SergioMeneses> no se si me entiende
 * JoseeAntonioR pide explicacion
<SergioMeneses> si yo tengo una actividad para este finde semana y quiero transmitirla onair para todo mi LoCO (otras ciudades)... segun entiendo ud e dice q contacte a ubuntu-onair-es
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, contactar a ubuntu-onair
<SergioMeneses> lo hago y si no hay campo en el schedule o algo similar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero no me dice q va a ser por idiomas?
<JoseeAntonioR> pues para eso se programan las cosas, se tiene un schedule
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todavia falta definir lo de la localizacion, mientras todo es en ubuntu-onair
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si si estoy dando la idea
<SergioMeneses> no en un hoy sino en un mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, entonces si
<SergioMeneses> entonces si contactaria a un ubuntu-onair-es o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> bueno
<SergioMeneses> y si no hay campo, o no hay un operador, o el espacio ya esta ocupado, o desconozco el team... y lo armo aparte con mi loco
<SergioMeneses> eso no deberia ser problema, no?
<JoseeAntonioR> en parte si, porque se pierde uno de los objetivos, que es tener todo consolidado en un solo lugar
<JoseeAntonioR> pero eso del schedule, no debe pasar, porque los eventos no se crean de un dia para el otro, siempre se hace con un tiempo de semanas de anticipacion, como es con el classroom (como un ejemplo)
<SergioMeneses> sic laro
<SergioMeneses> yo hablaba de una situacion hipotetica
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas, en el loco al menos una persona debe saber de la existencia, y si hay comunicacion se haran saber entre ellos
<JoseeAntonioR> pero si lo vemos con esto de por medio no existiria la situacion hipotetica
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, siempre valide primero los casos false... regla de oro de la programacion
<SergioMeneses> bueno y de ingenieria en general
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio :)
<SergioMeneses> no es q ande poniendo problema o algo por el estilo
<SergioMeneses> es por saber
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> yay, jcastro is back!
<JoseeAntonioR> si, claro, siempre se puede presentar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya llego de vacaciones?
<JoseeAntonioR> pero como le digo, esto del onair es un tema super complicado, y debatido
<JoseeAntonioR> aja! :D
<SergioMeneses> aaa si hay anda en el canal de la comunidad :D
<JoseeAntonioR> justo es hora de coordinar con el el onair para el beta
<JoseeAntonioR> y final
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> si les puedo ayudar de algo en el proyecto me avisas
<JoseeAntonioR> genial, gracias! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> de hecho para la parte del -es necesitaremos un par de personas
<Zurf> bueno los dejo muchachos dejo la ZNC
<Zurf> seguire haciendo unas cosas en Ubuntu nos vemos
<JoseeAntonioR> nos vemos, Zurf!
<Zurf> :=) Bytes
<diego> hola
<SergioMeneses> diego, saludos
<SergioMeneses> Zurf, bye
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, claro no hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, diego! :)
<SergioMeneses> diego, hablanos por aqui
<SergioMeneses> me decias algo de ubuntu-server
<JoseeAntonioR> diego: si, lei el mail
<diego> gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> diego: antes que nada, recomiendo cambiar el nick, que el dueño puede llegar en cualquier momento y cambiartelo a uno de guest
<diego> ok, salgo y entro de nuevo?
<JoseeAntonioR> diego: nope, solo escribe "/nick nuevonick" sin comillas
<SergioMeneses> diego, puedes preguntar y si alguien sabe la respuesta te ayuda :D
<diego> basicamente es sobre el correo que envie, en realidad nadie me respondio, no se a quien buscar realmente
<dhernando> bueno en resumen estoy buscando a un experto en configuracion de servidores de correo en ubuntu server que domine todos los temas referentes, DNS, POSTFIX y todo lo demas
<SergioMeneses> dhernando, y cual era la pregnta?
 * SergioMeneses no esta en la lista de ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> que los servidores de google tratan su ip estatica como dinamica
<dhernando> el problema es la salida de correos la mayoria de los providers como gmail, hotmail rebotan mis correos hacia ellos, dicen que no pueden aceptar correos de mi ip, la tratan como si fuese una ip dinamica
<JoseeAntonioR> dhernando: has hablado eso con telefonica?
<dhernando> los llame, la primera impresion que tuve fue, Dios mio! entre al level 1 de soporte, "por favor apague su router por 5 minutos y vuelva a prenderlo" jajajajaja
<dhernando> despues me dijeron que envie un correo explicando todo a una direccion de correo
<dhernando> obviamente me dieron mal la direccion de correo
<dhernando> asi que tuve que llamar de nuevo y al final me dieron la direccion de correo correcta para reportar el problema
<dhernando> me dicen que espere 48 horas para una respuesta
<JoseeAntonioR> dhernando: pues bueno, eso es problema ya de telefonica, toda tu configuracion esta bien :)
<JoseeAntonioR> porque has demostrado que puedes mandar mails
<JoseeAntonioR> eso de la ip ya es tema de telefonica
<dhernando> bueno me imagino que debo de esperar una respuesta de ellos antes de seguir investigando, gracias a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> dhernando: no te preocupes :)
<SergioMeneses> q pena muchachos me ocupe
<SergioMeneses> ya tengo que salir
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos mañana!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola hola!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola, dame 2 min
<viperhoot> listo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hubicaste a nxvl?
<JoseeAntonioR> nada
<JoseeAntonioR> desaparecio del mapa
<JoseeAntonioR> ayer tambien le mande un mensaje
<JoseeAntonioR> no habra viajado?
<viperhoot> no lo sé
<viperhoot> su ultima publicación en fb es de hace 6 horas maso
<viperhoot> yo creo que lo agregas eh
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> sera
<viperhoot> igual tiene fb movil, por ahi que le llega a su celu si le escribe
<viperhoot> escribes?*
<JoseeAntonioR> puede ser
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWAdb1vgoik&feature=player_detailpage#t=29s
<viperhoot> juas! y eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> no tengo idea, aparecio en la pagina de inicio de youtube
<viperhoot> so call me, maybe #lalala
<viperhoot> lol
 * JoseeAntonioR acaba de terminar de sacar los acordes de set fire to the rain -adele :D
<viperhoot> uhhh
<viperhoot> yo de guitarra poco
<viperhoot> más le entro al bajo y la batería
<JoseeAntonioR> yo nada a la guitarra, le voy al piano/teclado
<JoseeAntonioR> he intentado mil veces, aunque no me pareceria mal intentar una vez mas
<viperhoot> piano debe ser chévere
<JoseeAntonioR> nicolas valcarcel acepto tu solicitud - hace 3 minutos
<viperhoot> por ahí anda vez
<viperhoot> ves*
<JoseeAntonioR> cierto, dominios@rcp.pe
<JoseeAntonioR> hay que mandar un correo ahi pidiendo lo del dominio
<JoseeAntonioR> para ver si nos lo dan gratis o con descuento
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver a cuanto sale
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no creo que lo ofrezcan gratis :P
<viperhoot> algo de descuento quizá
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> pero algo se puede intentar
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> quién contacta?
<JoseeAntonioR> quien manda el mail?
<JoseeAntonioR> como prefieras
<viperhoot> ok, tengo un patin que trabajaba en la rcp antes
<viperhoot> trataré de contactarlo
<viperhoot> ojalá siga allí
<viperhoot> hora de dormir aquí, a esperar las buenas nuevas de mañana :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, estamos hablando! y suerte!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: llegaron !!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, saludos
<viperhoot> checa tu bandeja de spam !
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, te llego??
<SergioMeneses> really?
<viperhoot> s
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> me invitaron !!! :D
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no a mi no me ha llegado nada
<viperhoot> revisaste en spam ??? me llego directo alli
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si hay revise
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: seguro en el transcurso del día
<viperhoot> estoy que celebro aquí :D
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, a lo mejor
<SergioMeneses> lo deben enviar por lotes supongo
<SergioMeneses> ya q no estamos en una lista de momento
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, muchas felicitaciones
<SergioMeneses> ahora valla adelantando lo de la visa
<viperhoot> y lo del inglés !
<viperhoot> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo del ingles?
<viperhoot> si
<SergioMeneses> que es eso?
<viperhoot> cuando estuve en vietnam tuve un poco de problemas comunicandome
<viperhoot> no sé si fue mi inglés
<viperhoot> o el inglés que usaron allá
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajaja eso nos pasa a todos
<viperhoot> quiero creer que fue lo segundo
<SergioMeneses> lleve una libreta para q escriba
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> jajajaja si
<viperhoot> por lo demás, todo es felicidad total
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> si a ud le preocupa eso imaginese a mi :S
<viperhoot> jajajajaja :D
<viperhoot> paciencia paciencia
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aja
<SergioMeneses> relax
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hagame un favor reenvieme el email q le lleg
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: dame unos min que estoy en la chamba y me hago como el que trabajo
<viperhoot> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jajajaja
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: done
<viperhoot> no me vayas a usar el link eh !
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> obvio
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ping
<nxvl_> JoseeAntonioR: habla
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: acabo de llegar del cole
<JoseeAntonioR> el ping fue de Sergio
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl \ø
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ahi llega la parte mala: ruegale a tus padres por un viaje a europa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me perdi que paso?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: tengo que rogarle a mis padres para que me den permiso
<JoseeAntonioR> mi papa se ha puesto en el caso extremo de que habra una bomba en el avion o me pasara algo en europa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, portese bien! jejeje
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<JoseeAntonioR> es lo que he estado haciendo :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno concrete eso esta semana
<SergioMeneses> para q le de tiempo de sacar los papeles
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto, espero que todo salga bien
<SergioMeneses> q no le den permiso faltando una semana
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> los papas son asi
 * SergioMeneses se regunta como será como padre
<SergioMeneses> *p
<nxvl> waaa
<nxvl> justo estoy de salida
<nxvl> recien veo el irc
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, dale no hay lio
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: no hay problema, de ahi hablamos
<SergioMeneses> luego nos hablamos
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, le puedo marcar a gtalk?
<JoseeAntonioR> claro!
<JoseeAntonioR> dejeme moverme al gmail
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-05
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ahora si
<SergioMeneses> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: marianna.raffaele@canonical.com
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> necesito un favor, que muevas los logs de una reunion que acabamos de tener para descargarlos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: done
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tiene la url del server?
<JoseeAntonioR> joseeantonior.com/logs/
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/ sera siempre el link
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, muchisimas gracias
<SergioMeneses> voy saliendo ya a dormir
<SergioMeneses> nso hablamos mañana
<SergioMeneses> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay problema :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> QUESTION: como haras con los viajes?
<JoseeAntonioR> y tan tarde sales de clases?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> pongg
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me lees?
<viperhoot> si, espera
<viperhoot> listo, recién me libero del día :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: a ver, como es, se te hace posible ir ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: posibilidades subieron de un 50 a un 85%
<viperhoot> sospecho que mi cliente está mal nuevamente x/
<viperhoot> hola hola ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: pong
<viperhoot> parece que ahora va bien
<viperhoot> te decía como va la cosa de si vas o no
 * viperhoot ruega que no se muera su conexión de nuevo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: lol
<viperhoot> animalo a que coja la oferta
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: mi mama se encarga de eso, creo que mañana iran a ver restricciones
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora falta que diga Dinamarca
<viperhoot> a rogar, a rogar
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cuando harás los trámites con canonical ?
<viperhoot> para que me guíes, no se cual es el protocolo del todo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: supongo que llamare a la agencia de viajes en cuanto mi papa me confirme, es decir, en dos dias
<viperhoot> ok, me puedes ayudar también para ese momento ?
<JoseeAntonioR> claro claro
<JoseeAntonioR> si te levantas tempranito se puede
<JoseeAntonioR> tempranito es 4:30, 5am
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> uy , y eso por qué ?
<JoseeAntonioR> la agencia esta en belgica
<JoseeAntonioR> y a las 6:30am me tengo que estar alistando para el cole
<viperhoot> ah, entiendo
<viperhoot> normal
<viperhoot> por lo que me llegó, primero confirmar a events Á canonical
<viperhoot> y luego la reserva con la agencia cierto?
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> eso de confirmacion es algo para que cuenten
<JoseeAntonioR> ni bien mandes el mail puedes llamar a la agencia
<viperhoot> que datos piden en la agencia ?
<JoseeAntonioR> la hojita que te mande
<viperhoot> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> la llenaste?
<JoseeAntonioR> aguanta tu carro, tienes pasaporte vigente, no?
<viperhoot> si, eso normal
<viperhoot> tengo una duda con el dni, que vence justo en diciembre
<viperhoot> no se si sea realmente un problema eso, en la embajada me dirán
<JoseeAntonioR> no creo
<JoseeAntonioR> lo que vale es pasaporte
<viperhoot> pienso que si
<JoseeAntonioR> eso te sirve internacionalmente
<viperhoot> otra duda, me imagino que ellos hacen las reservas/compras de vuelo, cómo te las hacen llegar?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: correo
<JoseeAntonioR> email
<JoseeAntonioR> o a que te refieres?
<viperhoot> el pasaje en si
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, todo es por internet
<JoseeAntonioR> etickets ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> como decia,la agencia de viajes esta en belgica
<JoseeAntonioR> pero supongo que debe haber una manera de
<viperhoot> estaba viendo los requisitos de visa de congresos
<viperhoot> y hay un montón de documentos, que ni idea si se podrán conseguir
<JoseeAntonioR> empieza a listarmelos
<viperhoot> Pruebas de recursos Financieros de la institución o personas que van a correr con los gastos de viaje y/o estadía.
<viperhoot> Ferias o Congresos: Presentar el pago de la inscripcion de participación al evento.
<JoseeAntonioR> tu cosito de eventbrite que se imprime
<viperhoot> Reservas de hotel confirmadas por cada uno de los dias de estadía en todo el Territorio Schengen (esto quizá si)
<JoseeAntonioR> eso lo manda Marianna
<viperhoot> 15. Documento de Identidad o Pasaporte de la Persona que firma la Carta de Invitación
<viperhoot> Copia del Registro Nacional de la Empresa o documento oficial que confirme que la empresa existe en el Pais Nórdico, Estonia o Hungría (similar al RUC en Perú)
<viperhoot> Si el destino es DINAMARCA la la Empresa en Dinamarca enviará el formulario VU1 que puede descargar del siguiente link: http://www.amblapaz.um.dk/la/menu/Serviciosconsulares/VisasSchengen/Dinamarca/
<viperhoot> canonical facilitará esas cosas?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<JoseeAntonioR> por si acaso, el link es 404
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> eso vi
<viperhoot> cual será el link correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: http://www.nyidanmark.dk/NR/rdonlyres/C27C6073-5A8E-46F6-AD62-D0A22ADA9835/0/vu1_en_invitation_business_visa.pdf
<viperhoot> ajam, eso debe mandar canonical llenado
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> pero se tiene que hablar con Marianna D:
<viperhoot> que lio todo lo que piden para el perú :/
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> donde conseguiste ese doc?
<viperhoot> http://www.finlandia.org.pe/public/default.aspx?nodeid=38061&contentlan=9&culture=es-ES
<viperhoot> el pdf de visado de negocios
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: necesitamos sacar cita asap
<viperhoot> volando
<viperhoot> yo mañana reservo cita
<viperhoot> que se supone demoran 2 semanas en ponerla maso
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<viperhoot> yap, desde mañana todas las gestiones
<M1L0> buenas...
<M1L0> saludos con todos
<viperhoot> hola hola M1L0
<M1L0> hola viperhoot
<M1L0> hola JoseeAntonioR
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: las citas son por fono sólo de 8:45 a 10:00
<viperhoot> en ese intervalo
<viperhoot> a no ser que sea 10pm, pero no lo especifican
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, M1L0!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: exacto
<M1L0> o/
<JoseeAntonioR> es en la mañana, ya he llamado antes
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> que nervios !!!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya tienes la parte mas importante hecha!
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estas desde webchat?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, desde webchat
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si
<JoseeAntonioR> el ident te delata
<viperhoot> se me paraba muriendo la conexión creo, por lo menos hasta ahora todo bien
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: quieres un truco para llamar a belgica con precio de llamada a lima?
<viperhoot> skype ? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> (1)7201733
<JoseeAntonioR> extension *0112200
<JoseeAntonioR> la clave esta en www.freecallpin.com
<viperhoot> jajajajaj buen dato !
<JoseeAntonioR> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando te pide password marcas XXXX#
<JoseeAntonioR> con michi al final
<JoseeAntonioR> y luego 00(codigo de pais)(numero de telefono incluido cod de ciudad si hay)#
<viperhoot> perfecto !
<viperhoot> jajaja mañana me encargo de los mails y llamadas que tenga que hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> ya confirmaste?
<viperhoot> mañana tengo todo el día libre
<viperhoot> lo hago en bloque para no confundirme
<viperhoot> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: 00442076302400, pides por Marianna Raffaele, y a ella le pides los papeles cuando ya hayas reservado el viaje
<JoseeAntonioR> pd: solo ingles o italiano
<viperhoot> normal
<JoseeAntonioR> por si acaso, solo tienes 5 minutos para hablar, y se corta
<viperhoot> jajajaja tampoco estamos para quejarnos teniendo eso
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana debo estar hablando con nxvl sobre los papeles
<viperhoot> me dateas cualquier cosa
<viperhoot> en la mañana te andaba buscando creo
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, porque le mande mensaje de texto
<viperhoot> listo, ya el cuerpo no da para más
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> cualquier cosa me mandas un sms
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> listo, ahi nos leemos !
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pong
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-07
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<M1L0> buenassss
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, saludos
<M1L0> SergioMeneses hola!! o/
<M1L0> pregunta, porque no estan funcionando los repos de ubuntu??
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, no puedes hacer un update?
<M1L0> nop
<M1L0> me sale fallido
<M1L0> y ahora que reinicie, me dice que el recurso no esta disponible temporalmente
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> que mensaje?
<M1L0> y he formateado mi lap, con la equivoca idea que fueron las cosas que le puse
<SergioMeneses> lol
<SergioMeneses> no
<SergioMeneses> xD
<M1L0> se que no, pero como ando jugando con esto y todo lo llevo en un hhdd externo, me dio por reinstalar :P
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, lo del recurso no disponibles es solo orrar un directorio temporal
<SergioMeneses> *borrar
<SergioMeneses> aaaa ok
<M1L0> pero igual. por ejemplo. ahora arraco el update,  pero me ha salido todo el dia fallido
<M1L0> ahora me sale que algo raro paso al resolver pe.archive.ubuntu.com:http -5 no existe ninguna direccion asociada al nombre
<M1L0> :S
<M1L0> algunos pasan
<M1L0> pero otros me sale ese mensaje
<M1L0> quiza no pagaron por el domain XDD
<M1L0> auque son subdomain
<M1L0> algo debe de haber pasado, lo moleste a JoseeAntonioR para prguntar y parecia Telefonica, "pruebe mañana" jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, aveces sucede
<SergioMeneses> digo lo de mañana... se ponen en mantenimiento o trata de escoger otro servidor de repositorios
<SergioMeneses> yo los tengo direccionados a usa
<M1L0> claro, pero los de USA te los pone tambien en español? lo que pasa es que estoy en la induccion de llevar a mi mujer a qe use ubuntu y formatear su pc :D
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, aaa... entonces si tomalo lento
<SergioMeneses> :D
<M1L0> jajajajaja
<M1L0> SergioMeneses balgun otro lugar donde descargar las actualizaciones en español¿?
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, todavia sigue sin hacer el update?
<M1L0> y donde haria los cambios? imagino que en el source.list
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, no no
<SergioMeneses> en el update-manager
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> ya tiene mas de 30 minutos y se ha quedado en 55% parece que mi linea fuera de 256 :P
<SergioMeneses> asi se llama la aplicacion
<M1L0> ç256kbps
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, SergioMeneses!
<M1L0> Hola JoseeAntonioR
<M1L0> a ver... buscare el update manager
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, claro hay lo puedes cambiar
<SergioMeneses> donde dice: origenes de software
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, M1L0
<SergioMeneses> intenta con paises de habla hispana
<JoseeAntonioR> brb, a rellenar formularios
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, marianna me envio la invitacion hoy
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<SergioMeneses> y me confirmo lo del jetlag
<M1L0> SergioMeneses ok, lo cambuie a españa
<M1L0> esta corriendo veremos que novelas
<M1L0> hasta el momento parece que fuera el problema en pe.archive.etc
<M1L0> esta pasando con es.archive.etc
<M1L0> SergioMeneses yep, el problema parece en el servidor PE
<M1L0> ya paso
<M1L0> grrrrr... asi es cuando uno se inicia en esto en desktop jajaja
<M1L0> hoy al mismo tiempo que instale mi lap instale un server, y las actualizaciones, como fuweron de USA, pasaron normal
<M1L0> :S
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, aveces pasa o se satura el server
<M1L0> solo era un poco de logica y vuestra ayuda! gracias!
<SergioMeneses> ok
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR, perdona esa llamada abrupta... mil disculpas...
<M1L0> moraleja: no me debo de amrrar al castellano, sino tambien inculcar que aprendan aqui el ingles que sera mas seguro :P
<M1L0> XDDD
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, seguro
<SergioMeneses> sino puedes preguntar en el canal #ubuntu-es
<M1L0> gracias, ya esta todo consumado, seguire trabajando
<M1L0> gracias una vez mas!!!
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, perdon por la demora
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping ping, sabes si la copia del registro nacional de la empresa es necesario? y tambien dice formulario VU1 si es dinamarca, es necesario?
<nxvl_> JoseeAntonioR: nope, y nope, solo lo que te dije por correo
<Morell> http://elcomercio.pe/actualidad/1465910/noticia-windowsy-mac-os-no-son-unicos-sistemas-operativos-quieres-empezar-usar-linux
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl_: urgh, mi papa me hizo pedirle a Marianna todo eso, ya fue, solo presento lo otro
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-08
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> todo bien, ya con el pasaje
<JoseeAntonioR> usted?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hablaste con Dante?
<JoseeAntonioR> si, ayer
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> me dijo que posiblemente hoy se conecte
<SergioMeneses> cuando viajan?
<SergioMeneses> donde hacen paradas?
<SergioMeneses> solo en España?
<JoseeAntonioR> en Francia
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> en serio?
<JoseeAntonioR> ajam
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuanto hay de aqui a francia?
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, desde el peru son 12:30 horas aproximado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ufff si el viaje es largooo
<SergioMeneses> y en avion :S
<JoseeAntonioR> y eso que es corto
<hebertsilva> boa noite
<JoseeAntonioR> este es de 15-16 horas
<SergioMeneses> hebertsilva,  hola / hello
<JoseeAntonioR> !br | hebertsilva
<kubot> hebertsilva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hebertsilva> SergioMeneses, e aqui e de qual lingua?
<JoseeAntonioR> !it
<kubot> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'spagnolo. Grazie!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo... al fin dante que te dijo de los roommate?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que estaba bien
<hebertsilva> o pe significa o que SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> hebertsilva, solo hablamos Español o ingles
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el viaje promedio dura entre 19 a 20 horas
<SergioMeneses> hebertsilva, pe = peru
<hebertsilva> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> hebertsilva: We only speak Spanish here.
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ambos pidieron llegar el sabado?
<JoseeAntonioR> en el mismo vuelo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en cuestion de tiempo mas o menos cuanto se demoran los papeles en llegar? desde q lo envia marianna?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pidale que lo mande de urgente
<JoseeAntonioR> o no podra sacar visa
<JoseeAntonioR> eso hice yo
<SergioMeneses> aja si eso mismo andaba pensando
<SergioMeneses> el ciclo pasado cuanto duraron?
<JoseeAntonioR> a mi me demoro en llegar
<JoseeAntonioR> como un mes y medio
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: seguro que tu cliente ya no falla?
 * viperhoot volvio a su habitación luego de par de dos dias agitados
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: creo que no, me avisas cualquier cosa rara
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, ok
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ahorita me pongo a leer con más cuidado
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ok, ahora le proporciono a marianna mi info
<JoseeAntonioR> pero pidele los mismos papeles que yo, literalmente
<viperhoot> claro, le mencionaré también que haga idéntico a lo tuyo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: algo especial para decirle sobre que estoy haciendo las de tutor tuyo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, ya sabe
<JoseeAntonioR> ni volverle a tocar el tema que se aloca por como haremos
<JoseeAntonioR> de eso ya me encargo yo
<viperhoot> seguro ?
<JoseeAntonioR> aja
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> si no despues se empieza a preocupar y se estresa mas de lo que ya esta
<viperhoot> jajaja ok, detallaré los documentos, y que básicamente son los mismos que tu necesitas
<JoseeAntonioR> ya :)
 * JoseeAntonioR escribe su review de Ubuntu Made Easy
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pregunta pregunta
<JoseeAntonioR> dime
<viperhoot> entre los datos que enviaré
<viperhoot> mi apellido va con tilde
<viperhoot> pero el pasaporte lo considera a mayúsculas
<viperhoot> dudo que haya problema en eso
<viperhoot> pero qué opinas?
<JoseeAntonioR> ponlo con tilde, que en la carta va con minusculas
<JoseeAntonioR> no, no  hay problema
<JoseeAntonioR> me debe haber pasado lo mismo
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como piensas hacer el caj-lima? dentro de tu ruta o como pasaje separado?
<viperhoot> consultaré si puede ir dentro de mi ruta
<viperhoot> pero avisaré que puedo costearlo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi lo tomarian como una escala
<JoseeAntonioR> de varias horas, porque no hay muchos vuelos a las 2 o 3 pm que yo sepa
<viperhoot> avisaré que tengo flexibilidad del caj - lim
<viperhoot> puedo quedarme en lima el tiempo que sea necesario l)
<viperhoot> :]
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR volvi
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mes y medio!!!!
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> y miedo !!!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, miedo?
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<viperhoot> jajajaj decía nomás
 * SergioMeneses escuchando blink182
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pues mas o menos
<SergioMeneses> porque si hago escala en España me toca sacar unos papeles de España
<SergioMeneses> :S
<viperhoot> buen dato
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: sabes si hay problemas en francia por eos?
<viperhoot> eso?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> es transito
 * JoseeAntonioR quiere salir del aeropuerto e ir a la torre eiffel, tomarse una foto, y regresar :(
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuanto tiempo estaran?
 * viperhoot igual, que probabilidades hay ?
<JoseeAntonioR> 1 hora y media aprox S:
<JoseeAntonioR> D: *
<SergioMeneses> el aeropuerto es a las afueras de la ciudad
<SergioMeneses> no alcanzan
<SergioMeneses> :S
 * viperhoot tren redbull ?'
<JoseeAntonioR> el de Charles de Gaulle?
<SergioMeneses> tren rebdull? jajajajaja
<viperhoot> hora y media……
 * SergioMeneses always- blink182 \m/
<SergioMeneses> mañana es el bug-jam!!!
<SergioMeneses> omg
<JoseeAntonioR> omg, mañana tengo concurso y exposicion!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<SergioMeneses> yo los sabados no hago nada en la mañana... sino cosas de la casa
<JoseeAntonioR> yo me tengo que levantar 8am D:
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje a esa hora ya estoy lavando ropa
<SergioMeneses> eso si... un fin de semana despertarse a las 6am o antes es malo.... xD
<JoseeAntonioR> digamelo a mi, en usa, con cambio de horario para colmo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOOOO
<JoseeAntonioR> 4am
 * viperhoot tiene la columna torcida en 20 partes, así que duerme de largo hasta el medio día de mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si es que necesitas cualquier info me avisas
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en modo homero
 * viperhoot acaba de enviar la confirmación a events at canonical
<viperhoot> ahora toca a la agencia de viajes
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hasta ahora!!!
 * SergioMeneses runs
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: es que estuve algo offline los últimos 2 días
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, yo aun no hago lo de los pasajes
<SergioMeneses> ando en el tramite del passport
<viperhoot> uuhhhh suerte ! y vuela!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ando en lo de la cita
<SergioMeneses> esta semana espero salir de eso
<viperhoot> necesitarás el pasaporte fijo para el trámite de visa
<SergioMeneses> no se pero creo que el sponsorship deberian abrirlo como con 3 meses de antelacion
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, por eso ando en las vueltas del passport
<viperhoot> uufffaaaa, tendrás que apresurarte
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todos estan en las mismas
<JoseeAntonioR> esta vez hay mas anticipacion que antes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :OOO
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, review live now: http://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2012/09/07/its-much-easier/
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bastante bueno! felicitaciones
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias :)
<SergioMeneses> lo pase por twitter
<SergioMeneses> digo por fb
<SergioMeneses> debes incluir twitter para compartir los posts
<JoseeAntonioR> esta ahi :P
<JoseeAntonioR> y facebook tambien
<SergioMeneses> :OOO
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot bueno me voy a dormir ya
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, nos vemos! :)
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: ok ! ahi nos leemos pronto y cuentas tus novedades !
<SergioMeneses> eso eso
#ubuntu-pe 2012-09-09
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Entre de pasada. Novedades?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey, nada
<JoseeAntonioR> llamaste?
<viperhoot> No obtuve respuesta :S
<viperhoot> Intentare nuevamente mañana tempranisimo. Sino el lunes a madrugar también
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch, ok
<viperhoot> Igual ya mande correos a ambas.
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<viperhoot> Ojalá llegue todo a tiempo :S ya te registraste en eventbrite?
<viperhoot> Quiero que me ayudes con eso luego para saber que fechas exactas poner de llegada
<JoseeAntonioR> nope todavia
<viperhoot> Ok. Bueno. A esperar nada mas. Fugo que estoy desde mi celular ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<viperhoot> Ahi nos kermis o/
<viperhoot> Leemos*
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-02
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> rayos , mi primera vez en IRC
<locodir-user> y no hay nadie
<locodir-user> : (
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-07
<jose> @topic del 3
<JoseBot> jose: (topic [<channel>]) -- Returns the topic for <channel>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<jose> @topic remove 3
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || ubuntu.pe || No te desesperes si no respondemos, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Deseas mercancía? Escribe a jose@ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-pe 2013-09-08
<SergioMeneses> jose, ping
<jose> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> jose, una pregunta
<jose> digame
<SergioMeneses> usaron ubuntu-co-bot pero no terminaron la reunion bien
<SergioMeneses> y quedo como atorado
<SergioMeneses> como se restablece el bot?
<jose> /cs op #ubuntu-co-meeting, #endmeeting, /deop SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jose, gracias voy a verlo
<jose> ok
<joquisi> hola
<joquisi> hay alguien q me ayude en ubuntu
<joquisi> necesito un cotizacion para instalar linux en una empresa
<joquisi> hola
<joquisi> hola alguien q sepa ubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2014-09-04
<Petruxec> Compañeros Ubunteros Buenas Noches
<Petruxec> En Lambayeque, necesitan apoyo con charlas de SL y Ubuntu
<Petruxec> necesitan contactar con la Comunidad pero no saben cómo
<Petruxec> he procedido a facilitar la referencia desde el LoCo Team de Ecuador
<Petruxec> el correo de la persona que necesita ayuda es:
<Petruxec> jack_piscis_12@hotmail.com
<Petruxec> saludos desde Quito - Ecuador y la Comunidad Ubuntera ecuatoriana
#ubuntu-pe 2014-09-05
<j0n4nthr4x> hola a todos buenas noches
<j0n4nthr4x> Hola José?
<j0n4nthr4x> Bueno, quisiera comprar un DVD de Ubuntu 14.04, si es con stickers mejor. Espero me puedan ayudar. Saludos, espero me respondan =)
#ubuntu-pe 2014-09-07
<dim78> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2015-09-06
<neyder> Hola
